# Ocean Heights, Marina Parking space



## jtnofx (Jul 24, 2013)

Good Afternoon, 

I was wondering if any residents in Ocean Heights have a spare parking space I can rent for a year? 

We have 2 cars but only 1 space. if there are any other buildings close by we could park in that would also be great. 

I have contacted Damac but they say they have no extra for rent.


Many thanks. 

John


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

jtnofx said:


> Good Afternoon,
> 
> I was wondering if any residents in Ocean Heights have a spare parking space I can rent for a year?
> 
> ...


Good luck. It's an issue in our building. I just spent 3 hours getting security to track down the jerk who parked in my space because they have 2 cars and only one space. Unbelievable rudeness.


----------



## Kurdish (Aug 9, 2013)

Maybe you guys know each other then? lol


----------



## jtnofx (Jul 24, 2013)

Haha. It wasn't me I promise.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

jtnofx said:


> Haha. It wasn't me I promise.


Ha ha! Glad of that, but don't worry, I wasn't thinking that it was. I'd hate to think it was someone on the board. I like to think we have reasonable manners. 

I'm still kind of furious about it though! Dubai really does have people who plainly were not spanked enough as children. :rant:


----------

